# Public transport in Dubai



## Rojj (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi everybody.

I have been reading around but I thought it was better to ask to the people that actually live there.

Is public transport really that bad?

I mean, if you see the metro website Dubai metro it actually seems pretty cool.

Do you actually always need a car even to go to work?

Ideally I would like to use public transport to go to work and then the car for my free time.
What most people do?

Thanks!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

The metro is great if it's near where you want to go. Unfortunately the 2 lines often don't go to those places! There are also buses but I'm ashamed to say that despite years living in Dubai no one I know has caught one. Be brave give it a go!

Failing that cars are dirt cheap.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

well it depends! you may get a feeder bus from metro station to your work place...

feeder bus charges marginally extra as they have a standard rate of around dh 4 unlike other buses which charges as per the km/ time travelled...


buses are time consuming and tiring during summers
Can you be more specific on the route


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

In my opinion, Dubai public transportation is the cleanest ever. The buses are one after the other usually, very clean, separate space for women and families... I used to take them a lot, specially on Fridays as our driver was OFF.

As for the Metro, only 2 lines and don't really go anywhere useful I think... but if you live/work very close to the stations it might be worth using it, instead of being in long traffic jams.

That being said, during rush hours (mornings/evenings) public transportation can be a nightmare as everybody is going to/from work, so expect some crazy "lines" and crowds. My colleagues take the bus or metro every day to/from work and they seem to be doing just fine.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Public transportation is very clean in Dubai, but you need to have enough time to reach your place with them.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The metro is great but, as JJ says, it's not much good if it doesn't stop where you want to go and, more to the point, if you can't easily get to a station. I would use it to go to work as there's a stop at my office building, but by the time I drive to, park near and walk to the station, I could have driven to work, parked and be in the office. It just wouldn't make sense to do that.


----------



## Rojj (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for the very useful replies.

My office will be around the convention tower and it seems that there are a couple of metro stations close by.

The idea is to live in Dubai Marina, but I could easily change my mind when I will arrive in mid january if another location is better in terms of commuting.


----------



## Afnan (Nov 17, 2011)

If there is a metro station near your office, then it is perfect!


----------

